# Pets to Turkey.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone has their dogs in Turkey? Passports in place and time before coming back to UK no problem. Thanks in advance, Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Anyone has their dogs in Turkey? Passports in place and time before coming back to UK no problem. Thanks in advance, Alan.


Sorry don't understand your question ? is Turkey part of the EU and passport scheme now ?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Anyone has their dogs in Turkey? Passports in place and time before coming back to UK no problem. Thanks in advance, Alan.


Hi Alan,

Turkey is not part of the pet travel scheme see HERE
and HERE

Best of luck reading that lot.

Don


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Don, I will read that.

Briarose, the pet passport does not cover taking pets in and out of Turkey, if it did the position would be clear. I was wondering if any one had experience of this. As I said time is no object so if we had to start the passport process over again that would be possible as we are in no rush back to the UK. 

I want to know if we can enter and leave Turkey and the countries we will pass through with our dogs, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don, thanks for the links, that covers the UK position, does anyone know the Turkish position or whether they permit free entry and exit, Alan.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Thank you Don, I will read that.
> 
> Briarose, the pet passport does not cover taking pets in and out of Turkey, if it did the position would be clear. I was wondering if any one had experience of this. As I said time is no object so if we had to start the passport process over again that would be possible as we are in no rush back to the UK.
> 
> I want to know if we can enter and leave Turkey and the countries we will pass through with our dogs, Alan.


Alan,

You could try the Turkish Consulate http://www.turkishconsulate.org.uk

There's also the TO http://www.gototurkey.co.uk

If they can't help they might be able tp point you in the right direction. 

Don


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Don, I have emailed the consulate. I will post the reply. Regards, Alan.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Whatever the position between Turkey and its EU neighbours, Bulgaria and Greece, the operation of the Pet Passport Scheme is clear. It only applies to specified pets and only if they have visted the countries covered by the scheme. If you take the dig outside of those countries however you bring it back to UK and via whichever countries, the scheme does not apply and quarantine does.

The only question I can see as to interpretation is simply this. if 6 month quaratine would be the norm and you have spent 6 months in a country (or countries) to which the DEFRA scheme does apply after leaving Turkey and before entering te UK on your leisurely trip back does the quarantine requirement apply.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes thieawin, that is the crux of the matter. As I said we have time, so as long a six months and the tests do the trick all will be fine as far as coming back to the UK goes, that bit is clear and fully understood I think.

The bit I do not know about is what formalities the Turkish authorities may apply, I would not want to take my dogs in and find I can't get them out again or that another country we may pass through would not allow them to pass, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Anyone has their dogs in Turkey? Passports in place and time before coming back to UK no problem. Thanks in advance, Alan.


Hi Alan.
I'm no expert here but this May we stayed at our son's villa near Kusadasi and both his Dutch neighbours drove on a regular basis back and forth to Holland and Belgium with their dogs. Come to think of it and another German resident brought their dog.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ray, I have been referred to the following information by the Turkish Consulate,

In order to take a pet into Turkey for a temporary period, the following documents should be legalised .

* Veterinary certificate (and vaccination document) which should be issued not more than fifteen days before traveling to Turkey should be legalised by the British Foreign Office.
* Export certificate issued by the British Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries or by the British Foreign Office.

I am currently in Germany with the dogs and had hoped to travel on to Turkey with them. I do not want to have to return to the UK in the meantime, so unless there is another mechanism or we can do it by post it will not be possible due to the 15 day rule.

I have emailed again as I realise that what I am asking may not be covered by FAQs. There is a tendency to refer all queries to FAQs these days whether they are covered or not, Alan.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought you would be able to get a Vets certificate in Germany or another country prior to entering Turkey. 

You have the Pets Passport that the vet can check.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

That covers going in, and I agree a German vets certificate duly legalised by the Gernman foreign office will do

it does not cover importing back into the EU

The fact that German or Dutch drive in and out of Turkey and to or from their own countries is irrelevant. We are here looking at an exception to the strict UK quarantine rules which alow dogs and some other pets to leave the UK and to be brought back in or, if originally from outside the UK to be brought here as long as they originate in and have not been outsidea number of liosted countries and as long as they have had ceratin treatmesnt and that this is certified by a vet in the passpos rt.

Problem is with eneteing UK yiou have to do it by boat or plane or traisn, pets are only allowed on some routes as the right veterinary checks are not available at all ports and they have to be declared and compliance has to be declared. Smuggling them in or making a false declaration is the one of quickest wats to lose your pet and spend time at HM pleasutre I can think of.

In contrast there are few or no checkjs on the land borders. (although thinking Schengen applied I made the mistake of thinking I could sail through from Bulgaria to Greece last year and was stopped at gun point, for not having stopped on exiting Bulgaria, in no mans land and had to stop again a mile down the road at the Greek border station


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Rita, I have emailed again asking just that. Will keep at it and post replies if helpful. The difficulty seem to be that if you have a question which falls outside the FAQs it may be hard to get an answer because a person has to work on it. It is the way of the world these days. I can't remember when someone last answered a tricky question I had by saying, "I don't know but I will try to find out and get back to you". Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would never do anything to risk loosing my dogs, so unless I get all the answers I will not go.

I have been in Turkey, without dogs and met many expats who travel with their dogs but none from the UK. Going back to the UK is not an issue for me as I am in no hurry to do so. As already said they just drive in and out but when asked what was officially required they did not know. I will not take that chance as I would be risking the lives of my dogs by doing so, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have had two further replies. One from the Turkish Tourist Office here:

Dear Sir


The Turkish Consulate can deal with your issue. You should contact with them:


and one from the Turkish Consulate in London here:

Dear Sir,

Thank You for your kÄ±nd letter.

You’d beter to contact Ä±n person to nearest TurkÄ±sh Consulate.


Neither is very helpful. Looks very much like they are both saying, "go away, this is too much bother for us." I could email another Consulate but things may well be more difficult there as the first language would not be English. Perhaps it isn't worth the bother after all, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Alan;

Might be worth asking the question on the turkey travel planner forum, i've had some good info from there in the past....

http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/phpBB2/index.php

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I would never do anything to risk loosing my dogs, so unless I get all the answers I will not go.
> 
> I have been in Turkey, without dogs and met many expats who travel with their dogs but none from the UK. Going back to the UK is not an issue for me as I am in no hurry to do so. As already said they just drive in and out but when asked what was officially required they did not know. I will not take that chance as I would be risking the lives of my dogs by doing so, Alan.


Hi Alan.
Just got the following from Belgium friends who take their dog to Turkey every year. Decypher their english.

Ray.
Here all is well and the temperature is 39 degrees Celsius. For a dog to Turkey to take you to a vet and all the information for each country, different rules apply. Very important is the blood test for the rabbies. Many suxes with it because it is a lot of work to get everything to get well

Regards Marlies & Cor


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all. 

Ray, I think there are many suxes with it. I am persisting in my quest for answers but it looks a though we may not do it as we would not want to risk loosing the dogs if there was any kind of foul up in the procedures. We won't make a final decision for a while till we see what further information we can get, Alan.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, my interpretation of the regulations is

Pets into Turkey

You can import pets into Turkey, not more than 2, and as long as you are accompanying them as long as they have a valid veterinary health certificate issued not more than 10 days before import showing a rabies vaccination not more than 6 months before import and not less than 15 days before import, the documents do not need to be notarised or legalised by FCO or Turkish consulate

Coming back the other way 

Turkey is not an EU PETS Passport scheme listed country so there wil be different regulations for each country. However under PETS you can only bring your cat dog or ferret into the UK on a PETS passport as long as it has not been outside any of the EU EFTA and scheduled countries in the 6 calendar months before entering the UK. So after being in Turkey you cannot bring your dog into the UK for at least 6 months and then only if it is PETS compliant

NB since May 10th 2010 the limit is 5 pets into UK or out of UK on PETS passports

NB NB the territories and recognised countries are listed below and do not include Albania, FYR Macedonia, Serbia, Montenegro which you may travel through en route to from Turkey

Andorra Fiji New Caledonia 
Antigua & Barbuda French Polynesia New Zealand 
Argentina Guam Norway 
Aruba Hawaii Russian Federation 
Ascension Island Hong Kong St Helena 
Australia Iceland St Kitts & Nevis 
Bahrain Jamaica St Pierre & Miquelon 
Barbados Japan St Vincent & The Grenadines 
Belarus Malaysia San Marino 
Bermuda Mauritius Switzerland 
Bosnia-Herzegovina Mayotte Taiwan 
British Virgin Islands Mexico Trinidad and Tobago 
Canada Monaco United Arab Emirates 
Cayman Islands Montserrat USA (mainland) 
Chile Netherlands Antilles Vanuatu 
Croatia Singapore Vatican 
Falkland Islands St Lucia Wallis & Futuna 
Liechtenstein


----------

